# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Sa mund te kushtoj ky kompjuter?

## evalt

Pershendetje te gjitheve
Sipas jush, sa mund te kushtoj nje kompjuter me keto karakteristika?


Procesori: Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 2,40GHz

Grafika / Display:
ASUS EN9800 GTX 512MB GDDR3 PCI-E
ACER  V233H  23* 16:9 wide screen FullHD 1920x1080

Storage / Hapësira Fizike:
Maxtor 500 GB SATA II 16Mb Buffer
WD 400 GB sata 8Mb Buffer
Maxtor 300 GB sata 8Mb Buffer

Optical Drive:
TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S203B ATA Device
TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S203B ATA Device

Ethernet:
Gigabit Ethernet 10/100/1000Base-T Controller 

Audio:
Realtek ALC662 High Definition Audio Controller

Motherboard:
Asus P5KC

Memorje / Memory:
Total 8GB DDR2  PC6400
Speed - 800 MHz

Alimentatori: 630Wat

Case : Cooler Master Dominator

Tastiera/ mouse wireless: Logitech easycall desktop

----------


## evalt

nuk eshte pyetje per ainshtain.....

----------


## autotune

Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 2,40GHz                     .CHF 241.05 
ASUS EN9800 GTX 512MB GDDR3 PCI-E            .CHF 248.00
Memory     8GB DDR2 PC6400    	                 .CHF 160.00
Motherboard: Asus P5KC                                    .CHF 172.00
Alimentatori: 630Wat                                        .CHF 99.00


Keto mund ti blej ne zvicer me keto qmime perafersisht, i kam shkru ne franka kurse per monitor nuk gjeta dot, e per HDD llogarit nje qe nje HDD me 7200rpm me 1.5TB kushton 150 CHF. Dhe per DVD drive/mouse/keyboard/case mund ti mbulojn edhe CHF 150. te gjitha 1220 franka ne Zvicer  pa monitor!.

----------


## con_uk

> nuk eshte pyetje per ainshtain.....


me qene se nuk eshte pyetje per ainshtain nuk po marr pjese:P:P .....thjesht mund t ebesh nje kerkim ne ebay dhe mund te gjesh rezultate  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Gordon Freeman

> Grafika / Display:
> ASUS EN9800 GTX 512MB GDDR3 PCI-E
> ACER V233H 23* 16:9 wide screen FullHD 1920x1080


70 euro




> Storage / Hapësira Fizike:
> Maxtor 500 GB SATA II 16Mb Buffer
> WD 400 GB sata 8Mb Buffer
> Maxtor 300 GB sata 8Mb Buffer


240 euro




> Optical Drive:
> TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S203B ATA Device
> TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S203B ATA Device


40 euro




> Ethernet:
> Gigabit Ethernet 10/100/1000Base-T Controller



60 euro




> Audio:
> Realtek ALC662 High Definition Audio Controller



320 euro





> Motherboard:
> Asus P5KC


235 euro




> Memorje / Memory:
> Total 8GB DDR2 PC6400
> Speed - 800 MHz



200-300 euro


Qekaq jon ne venin tem,besoj mbi ose nen 2000 euro bajn krejt.

----------


## autotune

Kronikë me fal qe te pyes ne cilin vend jeton ti ? sepse keto qmime qe ke dhan me duken shum te medha

----------


## Gordon Freeman

Un jetoj ne kosov (ne qytetin e prizrenit) ne dyqane qe i di une ma i liri asht nen 1000 i bjen diku ka 950 euro e ma te shtrejta mbi 1000 qeshtu...

----------


## Gordon Freeman

900-1000 sigurt i ki  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Mua per ti blere ato paisje tek e tek me kushton 834$ per ta shitur si sistem do e shisja 1500$Sistemi + 250$Monitori

----------


## benseven11

> Pershendetje te gjitheve
> Sipas jush, sa mund te kushtoj nje kompjuter me keto karakteristika?
> 
> 
> Procesori: Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 2,40GHz
> 
> Grafika / Display:
> ASUS EN9800 GTX 512MB GDDR3 PCI-E
> ACER  V233H  23* 16:9 wide screen FullHD 1920x1080
> ...


Shko te faqja e DELL i jep te dhenat si e do kompjuterin dhe ato te japin cmimin dhe ta bejne.
Me mire eshte ta besh vete.Te blesh pjeset dhe i monton,te kushton me lire.
Kompjutera me fuqi procesori nen 3 ghz mos i shiko fare,mbyll syte dhe kalo ne ndonje model tjeter.
Ai qe ke vene ka shpejtesi procesori 2.4 ghz qe do te thote kompjuter i ngadalte.Mos e ble.

----------


## kthetrat

> 70 euro
> 
> 
> 
> 240 euro
> 
> 
> 
> 40 euro
> ...


ndoshta 500$  shko tek kjo site microcenter.com  shume  lire

----------


## Lent

@Gordon Freeman 

Sigurisht qe kto artikuj vec e vec ndoshta dhe kushtojne aq shume, por vec e vec nuk ja vlen me ble  :buzeqeshje: 

Kshtu qe nEbay ose neper Official-web te prodhuesve tndryshem...

----------

